# Issues with Dension CD Changer Retention after reinstall



## DancesWithLlamas (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi,
I have a Dension Gateway 300 + CD Changer Retention hooked up to the RNS-E in my 2006 Audi A3. I hadn't used the CD changer in a while (which makes the rest of this a bit ironic), and between my hazy memory and what can laughingly be called documentation from Dension*, I was able to get the system into what I thought was CD changer mode. Then I couldn't figure out how to get it out again. Or I did, but just not into Aux-in mode. Whatever the case, I was stuck in limbo. So, I decided to unplug the GW300, wait for 20 minutes, and plug it back in, to see if that would reset to stock. 
Well, now the head unit doesn't even register that a changer exists. 
If I plug the changer directly into the head unit, there's no problem. 
If I plug the GW300 directly into the head unit, taking the CD Changer Retention harness out of the equation, there's no problem. 
GW300 + retention = problem.
I checked the harness to make sure nothing was damaged from plugging/unplugging thing, but it all looks good (checked continuity on all wires). Is this a symptom of anything specific that I can focus on?
Thanks,
--Mike
* I wish I had found the YouTube videos from Enfig before I got this tangled up. They gave me better information in a just a few minutes than I was able to get from Dension support pages, no matter how long I looked!


----------

